
Kottke on the Talk Show - tambourine_man
https://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/2018/03/24/ep-217
======
Torwald
I still remember Kottke before he blogged.

His site was hie web design portfolio and called 0sil8 or some such. It was
pretty cool, instead of the usual gallery it was a sort of a demo.

One version featured horizontal scrolling. First time I saw that on the web.

